# كورس تعليم الانجليزية يحتوى على قصص للمبتدئين بالصوت والصورة



## ووليد علي (6 يونيو 2012)

كورس تعليم الانجليزية يحتوى على قصص للمبتدئين بالصوت والصورة







اليكم الان كورس تعليمى عن طريق قصص وروايات للمبتدئين لتسهيل تعليمهم الانجليزية بكل سهولة ويسر فى وقت قصير وهذا الكورس يوفر مجهود كبير ويجعل القارئ لا يشعر بالملل




















للمزيد من الكورسات التعليمية تابعونااااا



Beginners Course a story to remember unit 33



او





Beginners Course parts of clothing unit 26


شكرا لاهتمامك وننتظر ردكم البناء ​


----------

